# E39 brembo rotors.



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

What do you guys think about this is it worth it. Im looking to get rotors and pads for better stoping power and LESS dust.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33564&item=2437180459


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> What do you guys think about this is it worth it. Im looking to get rotors and pads for better stoping power and LESS dust.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33564&item=2437180459


I predict a Zeckhausen brake lesson coming along any minute now.....
hopefully  
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dan540 (Oct 6, 2003)

For less dust and stopping power equal to OEM, Axxis Deluxe Plus pads will do the job nicely. About 90% less dust, with great stopping power across wide range of temps. For more performance oriented driving, Axxis Ultimates. These have higher temp range and work very well at low temp as well. They do produce some dust, but nothing compared to OE.

Drilled rotors look cool, but really do not give much in the way of improved stopping power. Drilled or slotted rotors do dissapate heat a bit faster that non-drilled or slotted, but nothing that would be noticable in normal everyday driving. Often times, drilled and slotted rotors produce some interesting noises (whirring, etc) when the brakes are applied.

If you really want to improve stopping power and feel, upgrade your brake hoses to steel-braided, and install a big brake kit. This set up will give you shorter distances, repeatability, fade resistance, and a great look. For a price.

Best route for normal, non-track application is pads mentioned above and quality replacement brake rotors (non-chinese). Brembo, Balo, Zimmerman, Pilenga, certain Taiwan; all good.

Check with Dave Z. He can help further.


----------



## Dan540 (Oct 6, 2003)

avionics12 said:


> I predict a Zeckhausen brake lesson coming along any minute now.....
> hopefully
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Beat him to it.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks guys. Whats the best place to get slotted rotors and axxis pads?


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

performancerotors.com is the cheapest for Brembo slotted. I did this upgrade a few weeks back. Also, I "hear" that Axxis is good... I "know" that the R4S pad from Porterfield is awesome!! I put these on with the new rotors and have almost no dust and awesome stopping power!!!
If you are going to do the brakes yourself, I recommend the following...
1. New Stainless Steel Brake hoses from DaveZ
2. R4S pads from Porterfield
3. Brembo Slotted Rotors from performancerotors.com
4. ATE Superblue Fluid from DaveZ or a local source

With those changes you will really like the new ability your brakes system will have!!!

JB


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh yeah, while you are getting dirty anyway, make sure that you do the DaveZ CDV upgrade (that is of course if you have a six speed  )


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

*Big Breaks in my Bank Account*

The big brake kits are beautiful and i'd love to have them on my 540, but realistically you would never "need" to have them for everyday driving. I just don't need to dissipate much heat on the way to school or Starbuck's, or the grocery store. Did I mention they are expensive?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Dan540 said:


> Beat him to it.


I was at the Deutscher Club in Clark, NJ watching the Klaus Schnitzer slide show. Fun was had by all! 

A special treat was the new BMW 645i brochure that Manny (Internet sales dude from JMK BMW) brought along to the dinner at Sun Tavern. These were delivered to dealers this morning and we got the first peek at them tonight. The headlights of the new 6-series are MUCH nicer looking than the Dame Edna headlights of the new 5-Series.

Please don't call me early tomorrow morning looking for pads or lines or big brakes. The Deutscher Club has excellent draught German beer, so I'm going to be sleeping in tomorrow. 
:drink: :beerchug:


----------



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

Alve8. How much was it to install your front M5 sway bar? I have the front and rear sway bars already but I need someone to do the front. After the the install did you notice a difference in handling? if so how much.
Thanks
Mario


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Kudo 540i said:


> Alve8. How much was it to install your front M5 sway bar? I have the front and rear sway bars already but I need someone to do the front. After the the install did you notice a difference in handling? if so how much.
> Thanks
> Mario


Hey whats up Mario its Arthur. I saw the rotors on your car where they brembo if so are you getting any noise when you apply the brake and can you tell me where you bought them. Thanks.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> The big brake kits are beautiful and i'd love to have them on my 540, but realistically you would never "need" to have them for everyday driving. I just don't need to dissipate much heat on the way to school or Starbuck's, or the grocery store. Did I mention they are expensive?


True that these monster brakes have far more heat absorbing and shedding capacity than most anyone would need on an American street. But don't forget they also give you a quicker reaction time and an easier to modulate pedal, assuming the kit is properly designed for your car. If you can shave off 0.2 seconds from your reaction time when braking from 80 mph, that's 24 feet sooner that your car BEGINS to stop. Making the conservative assumption that these brakes offer no advantage in stopping distance for a single, cold stop, you still haul the car down in a dramatically shorter distance due to reaction time. And the testing I've observed with StopTech has shown, to my satisfaction, that these kits are tuned to shave a few feet off over stock in cold-stop events.

Those of you who have big brakes and have had someone pull out in front of you unexpectedly know what I'm talking about. I've had passengers turn white when that happened, while I simply threshold braked and didn't even get an adrenaline squirt because I knew the capabilities of the brakes. Big brakes can turn a near accident from a panic stop into simply one of those annoying encounters with a lame driver with very little drama. It's much less expensive to have "supercar" brakes than it is to get "supercar" horsepower or handling. All three would be great, but for the BMW, it's simply beyond my means and the laws of physics.


----------

